
Is writing mobile apps a bad idea? - negative_one
Most mobile apps I have used could have been done just as well with a website and there are an increasing number of ways to turn a website into an app. Not only that but websites are getting nearly as much access to the device as native apps.<p>So why would it make sense to learn two different programming languages, or Xamarin, when you could just make a web page?
======
bausshf
It's easier to reach most of the time to have an app, preferences can be made
easier by the developer as you're not dependent on a browser's implementation
and configurations. Performance is usually better too.

~~~
bausshf
Also browsers tend to break features often and some browsers follow certain
standards, while others don't.

In a lot of cases when developing web-apps you end up special-casing browsers

That's something you won't end up doing in mobile-apps. It's rare you special
case OS for those, especially if you're using Xamarin.

